# Unbelievable !! Nasty looking crack in airplane window



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nasty looking crack eh ? :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is it yours..??

:wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

phodge said:


> Is it yours..??
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Not mine , although i do like a Window Seat :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

conlechi said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Is it yours..??
> ...


you won't fall asleep with your face on the perspex again though :lol:


----------

